# Dvd burner keeps saying insert blank disk



## drivers (Apr 22, 2002)

I have a Ben Q Dvd Burner. Everytime it asks to insert a blank dvd disk it is saying please insert blank disk. The thing is the disks that I am using are blank. Can you help me? I have windows XP.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Is this a new burner? What software are you using?


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

hi
what dvd disks are you using? minus or plus?
alot of burners prefer one over the other.
and you should make sure your firmware is up to date.
regards


----------



## HellP (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks 4 welcoming me to u'r site. As u know I'm new here and still have a lot to learn is it possible for u to send my quistion to the correct dept.
I have a LG Lightscribe Dvd Burner. Everytime it asks to insert a blank dvd disk it is saying please insert blank disk. The thing is the disks that I am using are blank. Can you help me? I have windows XP. what dvd disks must I use? minus or plus? How do I to know?
Regards


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

A drive always asking for blank media is a good sign of cheap media (bad disks) I would suggest going to the drive mfg's website, downloading the latest firmware for your drive model and running it, that should update the list of disks your unit is compatible with, you may also want to try different media, stick to quality media from Taiyo yuden or Verbatim and look at the mfg's website for a list of compatible media


----------



## BTDT (Apr 9, 2008)

I have recently fixed this issue. It was a combination of a couple of things.

The main reason (If you have done all the things recomended by Microsoft, e.g. make sure the drive properties => recording is selected as "Enable rcording on this drive") is profile related.

Goto Control Panel (Logged in as an administrator) and create a new Windows User account.

Log out from the current user profile and login as the newly created user.

You should now be able to use the CD Writing Wizard in Windows. If now, then you will probably need to change your CD/DVD burner and try again.

Check also in "Control Panel" => "Services" and check the IMAPI service is running. If not, you have problems with the drive and or windows user profile.


----------

